# "Seven Brothers" for cello solo. Live recording (2009)



## Mantas Savickis

My cello solo piece composed in 2009. It was performed by Pei-Sian Ng in James MacMillan festival in Manchester. Live recording from the concert. Say a few words what do you think about it. 






regards
Mantas Savickis


----------



## qwerty

wow, this is amazing. Professional piece with impressive notation. And the cellist is really good.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Super stuff (as always!).


----------



## Ukko

Interesting. Good use of the instrument's 'best' register.

"Seven Brothers"?


----------



## Head_case

Wow Savickis. 

Your microtonal language is quite phenomenal. Why do i think of Mazulis' Form is emptiness'? when I hear this piece?

If this is what you're composing now, I'm really looking forward to what you are going to show the rest of the world. 

I don't know if the anti-avant garde here realise just how honoured we are to have your share your work with us. I'll have to go back and listen to this in detail.... the referents and title all escape me since I know little other than the most vaunted Lithuanian composers. 


Thank you so much for sharing your musical insight and expression with us


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

May I ask what program you use to write all those seemingly custom notations?


----------



## Mantas Savickis

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> May I ask what program you use to write all those seemingly custom notations?


I used finale to compose this one, but now I moved to sibelius


----------



## MJTTOMB

I'm surprised I haven't posted in this yet. I absolutely love it. I shared this on my blog and an awful lot of my followers seemed to enjoy it, they all gave it really positive feedback. And most of them aren't highly educated musicians, so your music definitely has some great appeal to both regular people and musicians alike!

Great work, I look forward to hearing more!


----------

